
The Productivity Advantage of Serial Entrepreneurs - jtraffic
http://www.nber.org/papers/w23320
======
jtraffic
Actually this is probably behind a paywall for most people. Here is a brief
summary:
[http://www.livemint.com/Politics/bDNftOxyufek9X8mjFSYLP/Are-...](http://www.livemint.com/Politics/bDNftOxyufek9X8mjFSYLP/Are-
serial-entrepreneurs-really-more-successful-than-starter.html)

